

What Microsoft needs to fix in Windows Phone 8 - gabrielrdz
http://gabrielrodriguez.net/what-microsoft-needs-to-fix-in-windows-phone-8/

======
spo81rty
I also have the Lumina 920 and I agree with some of your points for sure. Good
list of suggestions. One thing I think is weird is how the phone and Windows 8
desktop UX is a little different. Would be nice to be a little more consistent
in things like how text selection is done, settings, live tiles, etc. The
little things.

~~~
gabrielrdz
thanks spo81rty. I agree with what you say and hope they focus on unifying the
experience similar to what iOS-OSX have.

------
SlipperySlope
Microsoft needs to fork the Android free source code, and extend it to work
with their proprietary and legacy software.

I cannot see Microsoft ever getting above 3% market share in the mobile
market. Time for MS to join android, Mr. Ballmer.

